
Coronavirus: From 93inf to 0 what did this Chinese City do to contain the virus? - xbmcuser
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfsdJGj3-jM
======
xbmcuser
I know many people are discounting chinese infection numbers because they are
China but this is how they controlled the virus. The video is in Japanese with
english subtitles by a japanese reporter.

------
planethero
I have a hard time believing anything coming out of China these days.

